# WW2 Varley flashlight



## Tone90 (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## magellan (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: WW2 Varney flashlight*

Very cool. Looks in excellent condition too. Good luck with your search.

I did a search on R.M.L. and didn't turn up anything helpful.


----------



## Tone90 (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 1, 2016)

A former owners initials?


----------



## Tone90 (Apr 1, 2016)

Maybe!


----------



## lightlover (Apr 2, 2016)

*Re: WW2 Varney flashlight*

Tone,

Forgive me for asking, but is it not a *Varley *(Wiv an r*L*) rather than a Varney (With an r*N*)?

You may want to edit it, for the sake of getting accurate results from any searches in the future. 

[Although: I feel like I'm getting something wrong here (An elaborate April Fool joke?)]


----------



## Tone90 (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## ven (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WW2 Varney flashlight*

That is proper cool!! My quick search comes back to a ship company too, maybe lights they had on board for staff.............


----------



## Tone90 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: WW2 Varney flashlight*

Hope you find the answer.



Mighty cool flashlight ya got there.


----------



## Tone90 (May 20, 2016)

*Re: WW2 Varney flashlight*

Thanks!


----------



## bykfixer (May 20, 2016)

*Re: WW2 Varney flashlight*

I looked on eBay and saw one that the seller described as "has some ones intials on it" and it was those letters.





If that was not the same light I'd say it's either initials of a company or a cruise line...that sorta thing. 

The light had been sold btw.


----------



## Tone90 (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks


----------

